

Myths about our minds - prime7
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-15619393

======
tete
I think that the paragraph about "THE LEFT BRAIN VERSUS THE RIGHT BRAIN" isn't
really described well. I am amateur, but there are some facts you need to
know. Both sides have pretty much individuals, who even come to different
conclusions. As long as they are able to communicate everything is fine, but
there are diseases (and I am not talking about "having multiple
personalities") where the effects can be seen.

I am curious how this does affects people who have one half of their brain
removed (because of epilepsy for example). I know that the brain is incredibly
good when it has to restructure itself. So people can still study at the
university, etc., but it seems these things are not understood very well.

Also I think nobody really believes in these myths anymore.

